# Selling: Death Company and Blood Angel Dreadnoughts



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Got 1 unit of Death Company and 2 Blood Angel Dreadnoughts for sale. All unboxed, but all on their sprues. 

Can get pics sorted if you need them, but yeah, let me know if interested!


----------

